# UK, Scandinavia and European Members -  SCraping class in UK 2018



## Richard King 2 (Apr 22, 2018)

Hello everyone.   I got an email from a fellow in the south of UK near Fareham, who said he would host a Scraping / Machine Rebuilding class in first part of December.

Please let me know if you would like more info.   I will be Teaching  and touring in Austria,  November 11 - 30 and would be able to teach a class the first week of December 2018.   Rich


----------

